
Critical Tor flaw leaks users’ real IP address - Cwwm
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/11/critical-tor-flaw-leaks-users-real-ip-address-update-now/
======
QAPereo
Honest question, what good reason is there to allow for web addresses in the
file:// format? In particular, with Tor, just force HTTPS every time.

